

Show HN: whEnroute - a 3 week Haskell time-routing web app - ivanstojic
http://test.whenroute.com/

======
ivanstojic
About three weeks ago my friend and I enquired if anyone had any work for two
hard-core hackers from Eastern Europe (over here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2684909>). Several of you go in touch
with us, and we're just now finishing our first project: a web app that helps
you plan optimal routes and ordering for your events - whEnroute.

The client side is a thin smattering of HTML and jQuery. The server side,
though... the server side is pure Haskell. We're using the Snap web framework,
Heist templating and a couple of open source libraries to talk to Google and
SMTP. Some of the changes we had to implement on open source libraries were
already merged upstream.

At the heart of this app is an algorithm that solves the time-constrained
traveling salesman problem. The solution is two-fold: for smaller data sets,
we run exhaustive searches. For larger data sets we do simulated annealing to
deliver an acceptable solution.

The whole thing is still being tweaked, options being added, the user
interface is a mess, but hey... it works somewhat, and somebody might actually
like it. Launch early, eh?

Thanks for helping us find challenging work HN!

Sincerely, Ivan & David

Edit: if anyone has any questions, I'm here, and my e-mail is in my profile!

~~~
joshstrange
I agree that your site does not make it clear to the user, as a web developer
I know that sometime we are not the best at conveying what we do and just
assume others will understand. By that same token I was willing to hand over
my calendar access because also know that sometime you have to take a chance
for a huge reward, the reward being an awesome service, I would love to try it
out however every date on my calendar is gray and I have a lot of events on my
calendar so I am a little confused at how to work it

~~~
ivanstojic
We are already addressing the issue of no demo/intro/explanation to the user.
Thanks for your suggestion!

The grayness is a bit strange... if you have a few moments to help me test out
why you can't work it, drop me an e-mail.

